# Florette's mixed salad



## George (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello - could anyone tell me if my stars can eat the florette's mixed salad? we usually get the crispy salad but unfortunately my husband has brought the wrong one. It contains escarole, frisee (which i know is ok) and radicchio
many thanks
Leanne


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

Escarole is actually the curly part of endive...and it is absolutely the best of the greens that can be given to ANY tort...radicchio is good, too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, "Florettes" is the name given to what we here in the States call "Spring Mix." It's perfectly fine to feed to your tortoise.


----------



## George (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys x


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 12, 2010)

What is in the crispy salad you usually buy? This salad is some good variety. You should probably be feeding 20+ greens over time if you can get your hands on that much variety. Is it just those three ingredients? Interesting.


----------



## stells (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes it is just those three ingredients... they do different mixes in the florette range... including the crispy salad...


I'm sure George feeds weeds as well to get more variety into the diet....


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2010)

stells said:


> I'm sure George feeds weeds as well to get more variety into the diet....



I try but i not that great at identifing weeds (some types look the same as others - lol) but at the moment both George and Frankie enjoy dandelions, plantain and fresh grass growing in their home. I have a variety of seeds to plant (orchard & timothy grass, hibiscus, tortoise seed mix, fibre mix) and I am currently growing some optunia catus at work, but that has some serious growing to do!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Sounds good!



Thanks tortoisenerd - much appriecated - I promise I will look for more weeds probably not 20+ but more than they are getting!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jun 13, 2010)

Alfie loves florette. She especially likes the baby leaf one. It is more expesive so she only gets it when it is of speical offer (i feel this is a fair representation of life in the real world). I mix in random weeds.


----------



## stells (Jun 14, 2010)

When looking for weeds take the camera out with you... i'm sure we can ID any that you aren't sure of... it helps to have a picture of the whole plant... preferably still in the ground...


----------



## toucher (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats Really a new info for me about turtose that to eat Florette's mixed salad .Thanks Guys .thanks a lot off.


----------



## George (Jun 15, 2010)

stells said:


> When looking for weeds take the camera out with you... i'm sure we can ID any that you aren't sure of... it helps to have a picture of the whole plant... preferably still in the ground...



Will do Kelly - you've stopped me once already from feeding them something toxic - so will not give unless absolutely sure! - once my mother returns my camera, get ready for some ID's - lol x


----------

